# Relative Visa for my Wife



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi All,

My wife is having dependent VISA and expiring in Sep 2018.

I applied my wife's VISA based on Quota work permit in 2015 in India.

Now i got my PR and also had South African ID.

Could you please advise what category should i apply for the Relative VISA.

TRV
TRV - Change in existing visa conditions
TRV - Renewal Visa

I checked in TRV relative spouse they asking when you want to visit SA etc etc that not relevant because they sating here since 2015.

Please kindly advise which type of VISA categorey should i apply?

Thank in advance


----------



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

SA_ZAR said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My wife is having dependent VISA and expiring in Sep 2018.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Since you have PR now she can apply under Relatives visa (spousal). My husband has PR and I have relatives permit which states "to reside with PR holder spouse".

hope this helps 

Tanu


----------

